# Compass 32mm & 38mm Tire Review



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Folks who are interested in fast, supple tires may want to read my Compass tire review. Like all tires, they have their limitations, but they perform beautifully on mixed-terrain rides.




Disclaimer: I didn't pay for them (as is the case with nearly every product I test/review).


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, 
I have a friend at a local bike shop who has been using these on a Giant TCX that he uses for mixted terrain rides, and he also says they work awesome, and has had good luck with them, I think he's been using challenge Latex tubes in them as well, think he has been using the larger 38mm version.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm really intrigued by the Barlow Pass tires, for the kind of riding I do they would be excellent. I ride a good bit of gravel, but also lots of pavement. A slick tire that rolls fast on pavement, but has some plump the smooth the dirt/gravel sounds perfect.

How about tubeless use? I wonder how they'd do on a Stan's Grail rim. As (primarily) a MTBer I just can't use tires with tubes anymore...


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

dgaddis1 said:


> I'm really intrigued by the Barlow Pass tires, for the kind of riding I do they would be excellent. I ride a good bit of gravel, but also lots of pavement. A slick tire that rolls fast on pavement, but has some plump the smooth the dirt/gravel sounds perfect.
> 
> How about tubeless use? I wonder how they'd do on a Stan's Grail rim. As (primarily) a MTBer I just can't use tires with tubes anymore...


I don't run them tubeless, but know of folks who do. I tested them on several tubeless-compatible rims (albeit with tubes), and the beads popped into place with ease.


----------



## kylehampton (Apr 3, 2004)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> I don't run them tubeless, but know of folks who do. I tested them on several tubeless-compatible rims (albeit with tubes), and the beads popped into place with ease.


Running the Barlow Pass extralights 50 psi tubeless on the Crests. So far so good.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice bike! Salsa Vaya fork?


----------



## kylehampton (Apr 3, 2004)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Nice bike! Salsa Vaya fork?


Thanks. Yeah - the Vaya 50mm. The only full carbon forks with straight steerers are the Spot - which I thought looked absurd on this bike with a non-integrated headset and got sent back - and the new Ritchey. 

Still waiting on the Ritchey. But the Vaya fork will still come in handy later for loaded touring.


----------



## kylehampton (Apr 3, 2004)

Great blog, BTW. A real inspiration in getting this project off the ground.

This bike was built specifically for Anchorage "road" biking. Steep hills, gravel roads, and singletrack.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

kylehampton said:


> Thanks. Yeah - the Vaya 50mm. The only full carbon forks with straight steerers are the Spot - which I thought looked absurd on this bike with a non-integrated headset and got sent back - and the new Ritchey.
> 
> Still waiting on the Ritchey. But the Vaya fork will still come in handy later for loaded touring.



Is the Ritchey Disc fork available yet do you know? I am having a Strong Frame made and was deciding on a fork, but wanted to stay away from the tapered for a few reasons.

I also saw the Spot and the bulk for 1-1/8" straight and ruled it out.


----------



## kylehampton (Apr 3, 2004)

robt57 said:


> Is the Ritchey Disc fork available yet do you know? I am having a Strong Frame made and was deciding on a fork, but wanted to stay away from the tapered for a few reasons.
> 
> I also saw the Spot and the bulk for 1-1/8" straight and ruled it out.


Spoke to Ritchey three weeks ago and they said 6-8 weeks then. Claiming the dock strikers screwed everything up. 

I have my order in at my LBS. If you want one, you should prolly get in the queue.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

After reading the roadbikerider.com reviews, I became interested. After reading your review, I'm starting to want a set.


For now I'll stick with my Gatorskin 32's since they are new and I'm enjoying larger tires on the road.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

kylehampton said:


> Spoke to Ritchey three weeks ago and they said 6-8 weeks then. Claiming the dock strikers screwed everything up.
> 
> I have my order in at my LBS. If you want one, you should prolly get in the queue.


Thanks, won't need it until June. Any clues on max tire size? I read that the previous version was a little more generous...


----------



## kylehampton (Apr 3, 2004)

robt57 said:


> Thanks, won't need it until June. Any clues on max tire size? I read that the previous version was a little more generous...



No clue. Good luck getting that info.

K


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

As for the Ritchey disc fork, I have one on order as well for a new bike Nate Zukas is building me. (he's starting this weekend - very excite!)

He just built himself a bike using the same fork, check his flickr and look for the bright pink bike, there's some decent pics of the fork there: https://www.flickr.com/photos/nate-zukas/

There's no pics showing the clearance with a wheel and tire mounted, but I've checked the completed built up bike out in person and there's more than enough room for 40's (which is what I'm going to use, to start with at least). 45's might fit, but there wont be much room for mud.

(his fork has internal brake hose routing...he did that himself, they don't come that way, just FYI)


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Love that head tube decal.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Just got word my fork is on the way!


----------

